# Coding for Fluorescent cholangiography injection of ICG?



## mdixon (Oct 2, 2013)

Any help with this subject would be greatly appreciated.

Can this be coded separately if done during a Lap Chole? I know it is not just 47563.  I'm actually wondering if we can bill for the injection that the surgeon does during the procedure of the fluorescent dye to view the biliary anatomy.

Thanks for any help you can give,
Missy


----------



## abarnard (Oct 2, 2013)

Look at 74300/26


----------

